# My First Animated Prop



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Sticking to the Home Haunters code, this prop cost me about $2.00 to make. I scavenged the motor from a Christmas reindeer. The Hand was built from scratch using a coat wire coat hanger, duct tape and snot rag mache'. Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's so boney cool! Is he crawling out of the grave?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The mache work and painting are top notch. Will you have it reaching out from underneath something?


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kuddos! I have a ground breaker coffin that he'll be reaching out of. What's great is that the motor has an input plug so that I can hook up a light inside. Can't wait for the big weekend!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I like it! As Roxy said, the corpsing is very well done!

When I first saw the hand I though having it stick out from under a car or garage door might be good, but hey, if you've got a ground breaker coffin laying around...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice work. Love the hand.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, great work on the hand, the shaping and the paint job are both very good. Nice fluid motion on the hand, can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I agree, it is pretty good looking. Got some nice action going on with it, too. May have to work one of those up, it would look good sticking out the bottom of a bush along the path.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That'll be perfect for your coffin. The hand looks great. Nice job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. Do you have a photo without the shirt?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Now you've made me need to go dig out my reindeer motors and see if they have an input plug on them. Very nice job on the corpsing of the hand too!

Rich


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Excellent job. Do you have a photo without the shirt?


Not right now. But, I'd be happy to post one!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kuddos from everyone. I've learned a lot from all of you and it means a lot to me. This is the first year that I've "deadicated" my Haunt to a charitable organization. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes in February. So we're excepting donations to the Juvenile Diabetes Fund and the local Joslin Center for Diabetes. If you could at least friend us on FB it would mean a lot to both Jared and I!. Thanks, again. Home Haunters are the best!

http://www.facebook.com/greenwodhaunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. You did a great job making the corpse hand, it looks very dead.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love this prop!
The zombie / corpsed hand looks spot on!


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, Nice job on the hand!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That looks really cool.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

excellent job!


----------

